# update? (942, 622, xxx?)



## iaw4 (Apr 15, 2005)

dear 921 users:

I have been unhappy with my 921 for quite a while now. typical aspect ratio and other problems. I am tired of having to pull the plug, sometimes while recording, just so that I can continue watching. it would not be so bad if it were a 5 second operation, but I have had to do this sometimes for 3 or 4 times, and each time takes a couple of minutes now.

purchasing the 942 was unfortunately out, because dish is going mpeg4. otherwise, it seems to be what I really would have wanted. of course, there is no exchange/upgrade program from the 921 to the 942 afaik.

is the ViP622 the supposed replacement for the 921? this would be sad, because it only has one HD tuner and one SD tuner. anything else on the horizon?

where is dish going? is it time for me to explore the competition (cable or dir.tv)?

when will it go MPEG4?

advice appreciated.

sincerely,

/iaw


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

The next update should fix the aspect ratio problem.

The VIP622 has the same number of tuners as the 921/942 and like the 942 it can use record on all 3 tuners at the same time.

Mpeg4 - All new HD channels will require a 211/222 or 622.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

iaw4, you are misreading the data sheet :0 the 622 is 2 sat HD tuners, 1 OTA tuner. 

what you mistook for tuners was 1 HD "output" and 1 SD "output". The new boxes are dual TV units, they are designed to operate 2 TV's from 1 box, but only "output 1" operates in HD. "output 2" is a normal TV output. Either output can watch anything the box can run, you just can't run 2 HD tv's with different shows, 2 HD tv's would need to watch the same thing (output 1)


----------



## iaw4 (Apr 15, 2005)

this sounds great all around. I am pleased that the AR bug will likely be cured. (named recording is the other thing I would have liked---and lower fan noise.)

when will the 622 available? does anyone know about its fan noise?

does anyone know if dish is planning an update/tradein program?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

are you not reading any of the other posts? that's all that is being discussed. go the to dbstalk home page and take the link to the transcipt of hte charlie chat. that's where the real meat and potatoes is  

no one would know about fan noise unless they were beta'ing the 622. and yes, there are trade in/upgrade programs starting Feb 1. go read the transcript post and you'll know everything the rest of us know


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 22, 2005)

Allen Noland said:


> The next update should fix the aspect ratio problem.
> 
> Mpeg4 - All new HD channels will require a 211/222 or 622.


How do you know this? Do you know for sure?
Does this mean that neither of my dish receivers (921 and 811) will not be able to receive the 5 new VOOM channels? 
Why when I call dish to they deny that "the new channels need new equipment"
IF these channels are comming on the air on the 1st of feburary why can't I get this equipment? Dish says I don't need it.
What is the truth and please back it up with facts and sources.
Thanks
Yaesumofo


----------



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

yaesumofo said:


> What is the truth and please back it up with facts and sources.
> Thanks
> Yaesumofo


Somewhat demanding aren't we?

Read a few posts and all your questions will be answered. 

George


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I love when people want facts and sources and don't provide any themselves.

As for the question at hand... Call 10 CSRs and you'll probably get at least 6 different answers...

There are dozens of threads currently active on here discussing all the questions posed here... and most of us are working on the information that came from CEO Charlie Ergen's mouth either at CES or on the January Charlie Chat.

Perhaps there have been changes or misleading info from Dish... but until we hear something different from Charlie or the Web site at Dish gets updated... all we can really believe is what Charlie said publically.

New channels in MPEG4 on Feb 1st, new receivers on Feb 1st. Some people need Dish1000 (or separate dish pointed at 129) or Dish500 + Dish300/500 pointed at 61.5

Anything else is speculation.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

The best we can hope for is that all the CSR's will have somewhat the same script when the calls begin in a few days and the mis-understood CSR posts start to appear with the actual facts somewhere inbetween..


----------

